# Uvesafb: Failed to start the splash daemon

## Sephren

Uvesafb fails to start for me and I get no other error message that I can see except for:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 21 21:55:05 [rc] Failed to start the splash daemon, error code 256

 

I have no idea even where to start looking for solutions to this problem, so any help is apprechiated.

I tried looking around for this error messag, but I could barely find any hits at all, and none looked very relevant.

Thanks for any help,

Ole Markus

----------

## swimmer

You followed the instructions on those sites did you?

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

HTH

swimmer

----------

## Sephren

Yes. Those are the guides I used. I also used some of the other pages under spock's website to set up fbsplash since the information found in the wiki was slightly messy and apparantly outdated.

----------

## swimmer

True - it's fbcondecor nowadays  :Wink: 

What are your versions of splashutils & v86d?

This is my setup and it works ...

```
[I] media-gfx/splashutils

     Available versions:  1.5.4.2!t (~)1.5.4.3!t {fbcondecor gpm hardened mng png truetype}

     Installed versions:  1.5.4.3!t(12:55:50 PM 11/15/2008)(fbcondecor gpm mng png truetype -hardened)

     Homepage:            http://fbsplash.berlios.de

     Description:         Framebuffer splash utilities.

[I] sys-apps/v86d

     Available versions:  0.1.3-r1 0.1.9 {debug x86emu}

     Installed versions:  0.1.9(07:37:43 AM 01/17/2009)(debug x86emu)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

     Description:         A daemon to run x86 code in an emulated environment.
```

HTH

swimmer

----------

## Sephren

I have the same installs except for the debug flag not being set.

I also use gentoo-sources 2.26.28 and klibc 1.5.12-r1

----------

## swimmer

Hmmm - same settings here ... try v86d with -debug and run testvbe to see what it gives you ...

I'm afraid I can't help any further :-/

Regards

swimmer

----------

## swimmer

You do have CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE set do you?

----------

## Sephren

I was so sure I had that set, but no. Checking the .config-file I saw it was unset. Set that one as well as the fbcondecor-setting did the trick and it is working now. Well, at least if someone else get the same error message there is a solution to it.

Thanks for all your help.

----------

## swimmer

Glad to hear that!!!

It was a pleasure to help you  :Cool: 

----------

